# SCX 1/32 "Nats" Midwest Regional Qualifier



## MG Brown (May 17, 2006)

*SCX 1/32 "Nats" Midwest Regional Qualifier*
Mid-America Raceway and Hobbies
285 Montgomery Rd.
Montgomery, IL 60538
630.484.8574
www.slotcar1.com

GPS: 41.727442, -88.321179

Event or Local Information Inquiries: [email protected]

*Track:* Gerding Built "Midwest Monster" Routed, 8 Lanes, 140 Foot average Lap Length, CW, Non-Magna Braid.
*Power:* 13.8 V DC / 400 Amp. ASTEC, Standard 3-Post Alligator Clip Controller Connection. Racers must provide their own controllers (see rules on SCX Worldwide).
*Timing/Scoring:* SpyTech / Mid-America Real time Overhead Projection Scoring.
*Pit Areas:* First come first served / No advance pit reservations. 110 V AC provided in each pit area.

Mid America Raceway and Hobbies is proud to be the host for the 2009 USRA Div. 2 “Nats”.










*Event Schedule:*

*Thursday May 14 – Open Practice*
Track opens for practice at 12 Noon. Weekday track time fees apply. Bench racing commences promptly at 9PM (next door)

*Friday May 15 - SCX Regional Warm Up Race*
Track opens for practice at 12 Noon. Tech Opens at 6 PM, Closes at 7 PM.
Qualifying for lane choice and seeding into mains. Last tech, first qualify.
Cars will be impounded from tech to end of last race.

*SCX COT NASCAR* Same Rules as SCX GT National Series. See www.scxworldwide.com for information (LBE for publication is March 16, 2009).

Exceptions and clarification to the rules for this race only: 

-SCX “standard” COT NASCAR Impala, Fusion, and Camry are the only legal cars. March 2009 Release and later SCX COT NASCARS are legal.
-The full interior, glass and chassis that come with the body must be used in unaltered form. No mixing of body, chassis, glass or interiors between types. 
-SCX part number 88830 “white” Impala body may be used only with the SCX Impala chassis. 
-Cars must be painted and detailed in the style of a 1:1 Sprint Cup racer including 3 proper height numbers, brand identification and interior detailing.
-All body parts (IE: Wing, Windows, Interior) must be securely fastened to body in their original factory position at all times; If any part is broken or dislodged, the car is black flagged until it is repaired.
-Bring your own motor; the SCX RX42B is the only legal motor. Motors showing any sign of tampering will be rejected from tech at the discretion of the tech inspector. 
-Stock (plastic) SCX NASCAR hubs must be used both front and rear. 
-Stock SCX NASCAR front tires must be used and may be glued and trued to hub. 
-Any "solid" (non-sponge) tire, black in color, is legal as long as it fits on the stock hubs and does not protrude more than 1mm from the body when viewed from above. 
-All 4 tires must touch and roll on tech block. 
-Gear must clear tech block by 1/32". 
-No motor, tire or gear changes will be allowed after a car passes tech. Any other post-tech part replacement must be approved by the race director.

Mains will be run on all 8 lanes in rotation as marked on lanes. If there are more than 20 entries, “move ups” may be used, otherwise combined lap totals plus sections of the B+A mains will determine the overall winner. The race director will run mains in “round robin” fashion if need be.

The top 3 finishing cars will be subject to a mandatory post-race “body off” inspection. Any rules infractions will result in disqualification.

$100 Cash for overall winner, $20 raceway credit for best re-livery (authentic NASCAR Sprint Cup liveries only). Additional prize for highest placed female racer.
Race Prizes Sponsored by Think Fast Ink. 
Other prizes TBA.

*Saturday May 16 - SCX Nats Midwest Regional Qualifier *
Track open for practice at 11 AM. Tech Opens at 1 PM, Closes at 1:45 pm.
Cars will be impounded from tech to end of last race.
Qualifying for lane choice and seeding into mains. Last tech, first qualify.

*SCX GT National Series.* See www.scxworldwide.com for rules (LBE for publication is March 16, 2009).

Exceptions and clarification to the rules for this race only: 

-All body parts (IE: Windows, Interior) must be securely fastened to body in their original factory position at all times; If any part is broken or dislodged, the car is black flagged until it is repaired.
-Bring your own motor; the SCX RX42B is the only legal motor. Motors showing any sign of tampering will be rejected from tech at the discretion of the tech inspector. 
-Any "solid" (non-sponge) tire, black in color, is legal as long as it conforms to the general SCX GT National Series rules, and does not protrude from the body more than 1mm when viewed from above. 
-All 4 tires must touch and roll on tech block. 
-Gear must clear block by 1/32" at tech. 
-No motor, tire or gear changes will be allowed after a car has passed tech. Any other post-tech part replacement must be approved by the race director.

Mains will be run on all 8 lanes in rotation as marked on lane. Combined results of all mains will determine the overall finishing order. Race director may run mains in “round robin” fashion if need be.

The top 3 finishing cars will be subject to a mandatory post-race “body off” inspection. Any rules infractions will result in disqualification.

$100 Cash for overall winner, Trophies for overall 1st, 2nd and 3rd place finishers. Other prizes TBA.

PLEASE NOTE: The decision of the tech inspector and/or race director is final in all matters not explicitly covered by the rules.

Fees are not refundable once an entry is presented for tech.

Participants are invited to stay for the regular Saturday night 1/24 racing program. Call the raceway for information on classes to be run.

*Local Information:*
Mid-America Raceway is conveniently located near Expressway I-88, O’Hare International Airport and Midway Airport. The raceway can also be easily and economically accessed by national, regional and local public transportation.

An event rate has been negotiated with AmericInn of Oswego. Mention "Mid America Raceway" at booking for $79.99 per night double occupancy (standard room). Contact AmericInn for prices of 2-room and whirlpool suites.

Breakfast, high speed internet, movie channels, pool, sauna, whirlpool and exercise facility included at no extra charge. The hotel is less than 2 miles from the raceway at 1050 Douglas Rd., Oswego 60543. For detailed property information please visit: http://www.americinn.com/hotels/IL/Oswego .

For information on local attractions, culture, nightlife, etc. please visit: http://www.choosechicago.com .


----------



## MG Brown (May 17, 2006)

Entry Fees have been set at $10 per event, this includes practice track time with your entry.

We have a sponsor identified for the National Qualifier GT Race on Saturday; In addition to trophies for 1st, 2nd and 3rd, the 1st place finisher will win $100 Cash.

The final event of the ISRA-USA Great Lakes Region 2008-2009 series will be held Saturday April 4th beginning at Noon. Participation would be a great way to learn the track, usually there are extra cars available.

Did I mention that the Sports Bar next door now has Karaoke on Saturday Nights?


----------

